
We built CockroachDB on top of RocksDB - dilloc
https://www.cockroachlabs.com/blog/cockroachdb-on-rocksd/
======
flatfilefan
Isn’t this counterintuitive/plain risky? Cockroaches should sit under rocks
not on top of them. Otherwise there’s a risk of a crush.

